# Laptop for 42k for gaming and movies.



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 1, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
42k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
any size

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
Udaipur, Rajasthan

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP
b. Dislike: DELL


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
1. Movies HD
2. Game CS FIFA CRYSIS(low settings)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
only on desk

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
CS, CRYSIS (WITH LOW SETTINGS), COD. NFS MW

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
NOT AN ISSUE

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
OK 

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
NO OS will be preferred


Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
not an issue I mean good resolution.

Other:
Build quality must be very good(I LIKED hp pavilion DV4 build quality).


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 1, 2012)

check out Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 1, 2012)

i forgot to mention that USB 3.0 is must.

And I am doubtful about asus' build quality as I am fond of hp can you please suggest an hp laptop. And yes is there any way that i can get a No OS laptop which normally comes with windows.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 1, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> check out Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D



Its outta my budget, man!
 Rs. 47385


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok then please detail your requirement so that we can suggest you accordingly.
You want a 14" or a 15.6" screen?
You require 1GB or 2gb graphic card?
i5 or i7?

In i7 you have only one option
Asus X Series X53SC-SX223D
This one comes with 1gb graphic card for around 42k

In i5 and 14" with 2GB graphic card
Asus K Series K43SA-VX040D
This is one is my favorite.available for 38k or may be less
But I think this one lacks the usb 3.0 port

i5 with 2gb graphic card 15.6"
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D for approx 39k

These are the best suited models for you in your budget from Asus which is offering the best specs and also very good build quality for the price when compared to other brands but I don't have any idea about their service and all.
For information(like prices and specs) refer flipkart and letsbuy.



Dr.Divyanshu said:


> i forgot to mention that USB 3.0 is must.
> 
> And I am doubtful about asus' build quality as I am fond of hp can you please suggest an hp laptop. And yes is there any way that i can get a No OS laptop which normally comes with windows.



All the asus laptops suggested here are with no OS.And also most have them has a USB 3.0 port.
If I would be at your place I would have picked Asus over HP anyday.But thats me,it is because many of friends are having HP laptops and all suggests me not to go for them as they are suffering from heat sinking issues(even the newer models)
Or if you are not keen to have a graphic card then you can also look at the sony laptops they are very good both in performance and build quality


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 2, 2012)

starting from the beginning

I am looking for laptop for watching hd movies and playing
games(decent graphics). Along with the same i would also be doing
photo and video editing(core i5 2nd gen) i would listen to music
connecting to my altec woofer+speakers.
any screen size will do. USB 3.0 is a must.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 2, 2012)

You can buy any laptop from the above listed models.
If you are buying for watching movies and playing games then you should go for 15.6" screen size laptop
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D is the best option for you.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr.Divyanshu said:


> i forgot to mention that USB 3.0 is must.
> 
> And I am doubtful about asus' build quality as I am fond of hp can you please suggest an hp laptop. And yes is there any way that i can get a No OS laptop which normally comes with windows.



build quality is great better than HP and asus laptop dont heat up like HP do.
you can go for this laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop
and it has usb3


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 4, 2012)

surfing the web I just stumbled upon hp dv4 3016tx/3145tx its config is 

2nd Generation Core i5 2430M
4gb ddr3
750gb@5400rpm
1gb ddr5 AMD Radeon HD 6750M

for 40k

but everyone says its out of order. ebay is selling for 48k saying 2 laptops are available.

do kou know where I can buy this laptop from?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 4, 2012)

Why are you so hell bent for hp?
Regarding build quality,Asus K series is as well built as dv4 or dv6,if not better.
Screen quality of dv4 and dv6 is well below average and they have the legendary heating problems.
I am no gamer but would choose the Asus over hp anyday.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why are you so hell bent for hp?
> Regarding build quality,Asus K series is as well built as dv4 or dv6,if not better.
> Screen quality of dv4 and dv6 is well below average and they have the legendary heating problems.
> I am no gamer but would choose the Asus over hp anyday.



He is right go for asus laptop i have Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D there no heating issues what so ever my laptop is switch on 24/7 i do play games without any heating issues and also the build quality is great. And Asus have better VFM when compared to it its counterparts


----------



## shailesh (Jan 5, 2012)

i am using k53sv-sx520d....its superb...no heating issues and usb3 port as well....

Talking about the hp dv4 3016tx....HP has discontinued the products and I am afraid that you will get it from any dealer in India.....


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 5, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why are you so hell bent for hp?
> Regarding build quality,Asus K series is as well built as dv4 or dv6,if not better.
> Screen quality of dv4 and dv6 is well below average and they have the legendary heating problems.
> I am no gamer but would choose the Asus over hp anyday.



+1 on that.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 5, 2012)

HP used to have overheating issues. But it is a thing of the past. The newer Sandybridge notebooks run much better and much cooler. No overheating, no slowdowns, no shutting down due to overheat. Better ask people who own the newer models. If everyone was to buy products based only on age-old reputation (good or bad), most people would still be buying Nokia smartphones as they once used to rule the roost.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 5, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> HP used to have overheating issues. But it is a thing of the past. The newer Sandybridge notebooks run much better and much cooler. No overheating, no slowdowns, no shutting down due to overheat. Better ask people who own the newer models. If everyone was to buy products based only on age-old reputation (good or bad), most people would still be buying Nokia smartphones as they once used to rule the roost.



dude its still having the same old heating issues even its top model dv6 6165tx is facing the same issues while playing the game so i guess HP i wont suggest anyone for that laptop


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 5, 2012)

You are facing overheating issues?? Which game?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 5, 2012)

P DV6-6121TX | XBOX 360 | Cowon J3 16GB | Audio Technica M50 | Klipsch Image X10i

What else can one need.


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

ya,plz post about a brand only if you are sure,
there is no gaming laptop in market which doesn't cross 80*C temp when used for bf3 or crysis 3.Every performance notebook is destined to be overheated if put to test.Earlier i too thought that hp sucks in heating issues but when i read dell xps 15 review at notebookcheck.net i was shocked,its cpu temp hits 95*C.Then i searched some xps 15 and inspiron 15r forums and story was same,people using their dell for high end gaming overheated.So hp is innocent.Infact u can compare the 6770m with 555 or 540 gtx and find that 6770m is way ahead then any other gpu in market at graphicscardbenchmarks.com

Review Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
and stop ranting about hp heat issues.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes,all gaming laptops heat up under heavy load.
BUT hp dv6 has the problem of overheating under moderate load and this problem is there for a very long time now(from dv6000 era)
I have seen a 17 inch MBP on Windows running consistently at around 90 degrees for over a year now,but it just run hot...never shuts down....try that on a dv6..bang!!there goes the mobo..and there lies the problem.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ At least the newer models have no heating issues. Ask any owner here if his laptop ever shut down or gave any error due to overheating. There are plenty of us here. And I have never seen it touching 90 degrees even when I used to play 6 hours straight while the laptop was kept on bed.


----------



## gump (Jan 9, 2012)

Why is all ranting at HP, its a wonderful laptop. Infact, am worried to buy the Asus instead of the HP....is Asus that good ?

Just wondering as am searching to buy a decent laptop under 50k for gaming and movies purpose.


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

hello guys!!!
6121tx is off from hp jus lyk 6017tx ,6165tx is still there @58k,got this info from hp showroom today.
Seems lyk hp might come up with a new dv6 series in coming months!!!!

now the options left are inspiron 15r n5110 or xps 15,
both are less than 50k n are good for basic gaming and videos....


----------



## TeckKy (Jan 10, 2012)

Asus X53SC-SX223D A Laptop U won't regret within 42k+<500

Launched Date 3 Nov 2011.

Crisp Details:
i7 Gen2 2670QM 2.2 OC@2.9
NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M
750 GB @ 5400 RPM SATA HDD
4GB DDR3 upto max 8GB(2Slots)

15.6 HD Glare Display 1366x768px
1 USB 3.0
2 USB 2.0
Wifi 802b/g/n/
Bluethooth 3.0

But no OS, Oh Wow, we can put are own OS(e.g.LinuxMint).

Search Google ASUS X53SC-SX223D for more details.

For Build Quality, Heating, or any other Questions U may Compare with any Dell, HP, Lenovo, or any Laptops and at last U would find Asus X5 is the best within this price pacakge. Also U may find this Lappie for 40k too.

At Last, if U are much hyped of Overheating then wait till Apr-May 2012 for 17nm iCore processors. What's the difference -30% more energy saving.


----------



## balkeet (Jan 16, 2012)

520m is too poor!

And its 22nm ivybridge thats coming out not 17nm.Also laptops having ivybridge wont come under 50k atleast till 2013!


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 16, 2012)

I just found out a dealer who has previous stock of dv4-3145tx it has
i5 750gb 4gb and radeon 6750m
 14" screen

should I go for it??

for 44k including VAT


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^^
I won't suggest you to go for it.
See already we all have told you that not to go for HP specially the DV4 series.So now do whatever you want.
Asus laptops are far better than HP.
BTW Why do you just want a HP laptop?


----------



## sarthak (Jan 16, 2012)

To all HP haters, I played skyrim yesterday continuously for 12 hours, with cool sense at performance optimized. It was running perfectly well on high settings, and only once it touched 95 degrees, average around 80. And the temps are lower with cool sense on coolest. 
@OP seeing graphics the dv4 is the best....... but if you want better processor and screen get asus x53.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> I won't suggest you to go for it.
> See already we all have told you that not to go for HP specially the DV4 series.So now do whatever you want.
> Asus laptops are far better than HP.
> BTW Why do you just want a HP laptop?



dear brother(s), after you suggested me to buy asus I went to asus shop and saw some lapptopps, they didnt look quite good to me, after that I tried to convince my mind to buy asus, but when I told my dad that I am going to buy an "AA-SOOS" laptop.
he said "What?"
I repeated again "A-SUS"

he didnt know this brand, you wanna know what he said?
"No need to waste my money on some brand I havent even heard of"

and one of my friend said it as a china lappi(he is a dumbass when it comes to technology)

so bhaiyo please dont take it personally, and thanks a megaton for your time that I've wasted.

and I will never play any game for more than 3 hours(super maximum coz I have to study a lot)


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 16, 2012)

But you will be wasting on your money if you will buy HP DV4.
If you want a brand then look out for dell xps but for that you need to extend your budget

And if you are comfortable with a 512mb graphic card then you can also have a look at Sony E series laptop.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

sarthak said:


> To all HP haters, I played skyrim yesterday continuously for 12 hours, with cool sense at performance optimized. It was running perfectly well on high settings, and only once it touched 95 degrees, average around 80. And the temps are lower with cool sense on coolest.
> @OP seeing graphics the dv4 is the best....... but if you want better processor and screen get asus x53.



Get this deep inside your head!

Coolsense is not a software from some alien planet,you can control/tweak your system,increase/decrease fan speed and a lot more with other software too.

What matters most is the construction,position of the fans/vents etc.
HP did fail miserably in these depts in not so remote past,and their service is very bad to say the least.

In any case,o.p is not going to get a top notch gaming laptop within 42k,and all the models discussed here are almost same with below average build and downright pathetic TN panel display.

I would suggest a brand which has the best after sales service,because most of these laptops give trouble within a couple of year of usage.



Freedom.Forever said:


> dear brother(s), after you suggested me to buy asus I went to asus shop and saw some lapptopps, they didnt look quite good to me, after that I tried to convince my mind to buy asus, but when I told my dad that I am going to buy an "AA-SOOS" laptop.
> he said "What?"
> I repeated again "A-SUS"
> 
> ...


That does not really mean anything.
Asus is right up there with Alienware,Sager and other biggies when it comes to gaming machines.HP does not even come in the equation when you talk about gaming laptops(I was a gamer too not a long ago!)

Your ignorance about something does not make it any inferior,does it?

Probably you do not know,most laptops are assembled in China(yes,your beloved HP too)
Only non China manufactured laptop I have come across till now(trust me,I have seen thousands over the years) is Fujitsu Lifebook and a Toughbook.

I bet you have not heard about them too.

Go ahead if you have faith in HP,there are happy customers too


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Jan 16, 2012)

go for acer timelinex 5830tg

Review: Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2413G50Mnbb

see if its available anywhere...gud luck..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Probably you do not know,most laptops are assembled in China(yes,your beloved HP too)



Apple too (not laptop though)! 

I must mention that most of my friends' HP laptop's mobo fried


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 16, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> dear brother(s), after you suggested me to buy asus I went to asus shop and saw some lapptopps, they didnt look quite good to me, after that I tried to convince my mind to buy asus, but when I told my dad that I am going to buy an "AA-SOOS" laptop.
> he said "What?"
> I repeated again "A-SUS"
> 
> ...



Asus is one of the best brand in world and for your information its Taiwan company and it produces best motherboards and laptops in the world. And its build quality is onpar with any other brand available in India , And plus it has great VFM when compared to other brands


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Apple too (not laptop though)!
> 
> I must mention that most of my friends' HP laptop's mobo fried



Yes,Apple MBPs too.
What is written on the box is pretty funny...
Designed in California,manufactured in China.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 17, 2012)

I am having heatup issues in this thread even thinking of buying a hp.

I know that asus ROG machines are still on the top. I also remember the digit mag which was full of asus motherboards.
and I also know that almost all the electronics be it lg samsung hp apple acer dell have lesser or greater china parts and the quality is undoubtable too. thats why he was rewarded by DUMBASS trophy.



I am confused, very confused!!

Asus
no(me)

HP
no(you)

Dell
no(usb 3.0+inspiron 15 keyboard)

lg samsung
never

sony
no(gpu)

should I postpone the idea of buying laptop. I mean for a few months.



smartyrohan12 said:


> go for acer timelinex 5830tg
> 
> Review: Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2413G50Mnbb
> 
> ...



sounds too interesting.
let me call some dealers


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> I am having heatup issues in this thread even thinking of buying a hp.
> 
> I know that asus ROG machines are still on the top. I also remember the digit mag which was full of asus motherboards.
> and I also know that almost all the electronics be it lg samsung hp apple acer dell have lesser or greater china parts and the quality is undoubtable too. thats why he was rewarded by DUMBASS trophy.
> ...



Your choice dude i have been gaming for 14 years and i can tell you  Hp has heat up and motherboard failure issues and i have been a victim of it ,as far as asus goes it is famous in India for its line of ROG motherboards which i have been fan of for years. I have asus K53sv sx521d laptop great product no heat issues because it has a great cooling system and air vents use of aluminum great VFM product. rest your choice all the best


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 17, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> Your choice dude i have been gaming for 7 years and i can tell you  Hp has heat up and motherboard failure issues and i have been a victim of it ,as far as asus goes it is famous in India for its line of ROG motherboards which i have been fan of for years. I have asus K53sv sx521d laptop great product no heat issues because it has a great cooling system and air vents use of aluminum great VFM product. rest your choice all the best



Dude...please dont mislead people here...which hp model do you have??? if you haven't own a hp lappy....then you better stay away talking about hp laptops....


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Dude...please dont mislead people here...which hp model do you have??? if you haven't own a hp lappy....then you better stay away talking about hp laptops....



I think you are a moron i have written that i had  been victim of HP laptops and for your information i have own HP dv6 1102TU and Hp 6121tx,i am not misleading anybody go and read  threads about issues with hp laptops and  help your self.


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 17, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> I think you are a moron i have written that i had  been victim of HP laptops and for your information i have own HP dv6 1102TU and Hp 6121tx,i am not misleading anybody go and read  threads about issues with hp laptops and  help your self.



that's more like it....first you go and read those threads.. they have been using them from many months.....and they are fully satisfied with their product...and these laptops made for the persons who knows how to use them not like you people....i have been seeing you from many days you always step towards to mislead the people...and i dont think you have 6121tx....


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> that's more like it....first you go and read those threads.. they have been using them from many months.....and they are fully satisfied with their product...and these laptops made for the persons who knows how to use them not like you people....i have been seeing you from many days you always step towards to mislead the people...and i dont think you have 6121tx....



ooh is that so from your posts  i can see you are kid in this forum, so better you check out threads and other other forums then open forum your mouth and for your information  i have been into this gaming for more than 14 years. so better check your words before you open your mouth. Go and search in Google about the motherboard failure issues of Hp laptops not only in india but throughout  the world, so kid you better brush up your IQ.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

No point fighting over hp vs Asus.
Both are huge and have big fan followings.
hp has definitely lost its ols sheen and glory of the past and Asus is getting bigger and better everyday.

Now people even refer Acer and hp in the same bracket.
@o.p, Acer is probably the worst choice you have.
It is as bad as hcl or Zenith.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> No point fighting over hp vs Asus.
> Both are huge and have big fan followings.
> hp has definitely lost its ols sheen and glory of the past and Asus is getting bigger and better everyday.
> 
> ...



even i am saying so but this guy is not understanding.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2012)

Acer should be last choice but I'd say Acer >>> HCL/Zenith. I've used 3 Acer laptops. And all were fine at least for 2 years. No problem what so ever. But its build quality is not good except e-machines. They have very good build quality.


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 17, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> ooh is that so from your posts  i can see you are kid in this forum, so better you check out threads and other other forums then open forum your mouth and for your information  i have been into this gaming for more than 14 years. so better check your words before you open your mouth. Go and search in Google about the motherboard failure issues of Hp laptops not only in india but throughout  the world, so kid you better brush up your IQ.



really you are a big liar.....and your reply's doesn't have any link with my post...really do you have hp 6121tx ??? i dont think so.....and 14 years gaming??? is a big lie......and i am not a fanboy of hp and asus here....i suggested many of my friends to get asus laptops...both brands have their own ups and limits......and you are the one who is misleading people here with  your crap geek mind...so better clean up your mind and get a life..


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 17, 2012)

seeverheating issues


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> really you are a big liar.....and your reply's doesn't have any link with my post...really do you have hp 6121tx ??? i dont think so.....and 14 years gaming??? is a big lie......and i am not a fanboy of hp and asus here....i suggested many of my friends to get asus laptops...both brands have their own ups and limits......and you are the one who is misleading people here with  your crap geek mind...so better clean up your mind and get a life..



Please don't fight here.
And just give your own suggestions and don't comment on other people's comment/suggestion.
The people of different people are different.And people give their suggestion according to their own experience and thinking.

And apart from that even I have experienced a lot of issues in HP laptops.
Many of my friends own HP laptops and believe me they regret their decision that they bought an HP laptop.No one is satisfied with their performance.They all are facing severe heating issues.That is the only reason which stops us from suggesting an HP laptop to anyone.Another we are not an enemy of HP or something like that


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> really you are a big liar.....and your reply's doesn't have any link with my post...really do you have hp 6121tx ??? i dont think so.....and 14 years gaming??? is a big lie......and i am not a fanboy of hp and asus here....i suggested many of my friends to get asus laptops...both brands have their own ups and limits......and you are the one who is misleading people here with  your crap geek mind...so better clean up your mind and get a life..



grow up kid and dont cry like a baby out here like  i don't have 6121tx and all. so go and brush up your knowledge about laptops and their issues. i have dv6 6121tx and it had a motherboard failure which hp replaced my motherboard so if you suggest something good then come up with answer else keep your mouth shut


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 17, 2012)

Man, it is great to see people fight for ASUS and HP and other brands, that is some passion.
Coming to topic and the point to debate, 
I have a HP pavilion 6140 laptop.
I do not face any issues related to overheating or performance. If someone's facing performance issue with sandy bridge i7, either its during coping 1TB data from and external HD or its a lie.
Temps are normal. XPS will also touch same temperatures if it is under stress.

However, failure rates in HP is pretty high. That too the motherboard mainly. And I admit, it is a huge risk. 
About ASS, in my 1.5 yrs with HP, I have contacted hp once. They were prompt to reply.
Actually, HP comes with unmatched h/w at unbeatable price. Hence the confusion. 

Hope it will clear some of your confusions.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

At last Arsenalfan has brought some sanity to this thread.
If ASS of hp is good in your area,the new SB dv6 is great vfm indeed!


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 17, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Man, it is great to see people fight for ASUS and HP and other brands, that is some passion.
> Coming to topic and the point to debate,
> I have a HP pavilion 6140 laptop.
> I do not face any issues related to overheating or performance. If someone's facing performance issue with sandy bridge i7, either its during coping 1TB data from and external HD or its a lie.
> ...



I agree dude...but i am very upset that how people come here and lie that they had HP and all and mislead people here...how if i say i had HP,apple,dell and i had a laptop store...do you believe ?? dont think so....i just come here to stop those people.......


----------



## shailesh (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> I agree dude...but i am very upset that how people come here and lie that they had HP and all and mislead people here...how if i say i had HP,apple,dell and i had a laptop store...do you believe ?? dont think so....i just come here to stop those people.......



I think you were quite agressive...We can discuss over it rather coolely without any fights.....


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> I agree dude...but i am very upset that how people come here and lie that they had HP and all and mislead people here...how if i say i had HP,apple,dell and i had a laptop store...do you believe ?? dont think so....i just come here to stop those people.......



I do not have a store,but do have 3 Macs,a Dell and a thinkpad t410 right here with me.
Want a pic?


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> I agree dude...but i am very upset that how people come here and lie that they had HP and all and mislead people here...how if i say i had HP,apple,dell and i had a laptop store...do you believe ?? dont think so....i just come here to stop those people.......



just grow up dude you are acting like a kid in this forum putting allegation on guys in this forum that they are liars i have three laptops my brother has k53sv and i have dv6 6121tx and an old laptop i have thats dv5 1102tu that doesn't make me a store owner if can help any one here in this forum just help them. just control your emotions over here


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I do not have a store,but do have 3 Macs,a Dell and a thinkpad t410 right here with me.
> Want a pic?



bro...that was not to you



mailshobhon said:


> just grow up dude you are acting like a kid in this forum putting allegation on guys in this forum that they are liars i have three laptops my brother has k53sv and i have dv6 6121tx and an old laptop i have thats dv5 1102tu that doesn't make me a store owner if can help any one here in this forum just help them. just control your emotions over here




sorry grown up kid....as i can see you are helping people quite nicely here..


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 17, 2012)

suman & malishobhon, brothers, I am so happy that you are so concerned about me or anyone. Just helping those 1500 people who have viewed this thread. But please dont take it personally.

@reddragon
that is some sort of shop indeed.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

In a nutshell, and I am speaking on Asus vs. HP since I owned a DV6 and a K53SV (i7) currently as my primary device. This is my personal opinion:

Build quality --> Asus
Overheating --> Asus (not even a little bit till now, gaming or no gaming)
Performance Wise --> Asus
After Sales --> Tie
Support --> HP
Sound Quality --> HP
Battery Life --> Asus
Peace of Mind --> Depends, are you an adventurous person or risk averse, I was a dell guy before I tried HP & then Asus, so I had no preferences for a single brand. Not the case with everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2012)

The only advantage HP laptop is having is the HD 6750M Graphics card with 1 GB GDDR5 memory which is even faster than GT 555M with DDR3/GDDR3 memory. But I'm also aware of the poor display quality and display related issues with HP.

Here is another option: *Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D*

This one comes with Core i7 2670QM (4 cores, 8 Threads, 2.2 GHz, 6 MB L3), 8 GB of DDR3 ram, HD 6730M 2 GB DDR3 Graphics, 750 GB of HDD etc. Online price is around 47K (from Flipkart) but check for the street price which is lower than it. The Graphics card is slightly below the HD 6750M but the processor is far more powerful than the HP offering. Also it comes with 8 GB ram pre-installed. Asus laptops normally have better build quality, battery life and good heat dumping capability.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 18, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The only advantage HP laptop is having is the HD 6750M Graphics card with 1 GB GDDR5 memory which is even faster than GT 555M with DDR3/GDDR3 memory. But I'm also aware of the poor display quality and display related issues with HP.
> 
> Here is another option: *Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D*
> 
> This one comes with Core i7 2670QM (4 cores, 8 Threads, 2.2 GHz, 6 MB L3), 8 GB of DDR3 ram, HD 6730M 2 GB DDR3 Graphics, 750 GB of HDD etc. Online price is around 47K (from Flipkart) but check for the street price which is lower than it. The Graphics card is slightly below the HD 6750M but the processor is far more powerful than the HP offering. Also it comes with 8 GB ram pre-installed. Asus laptops normally have better build quality, battery life and good heat dumping capability.




problem is that I dont like asus K-series' looks.
the flexion of keyboard(as posted by an owner somewhere in this forum) and its cheap looking power button.

and k43sa doesnt have usb3.0 and has GDDR3



sumansherlock said:


> Dude...please dont mislead people here...which hp model do you have??? if you haven't own a hp lappy....then you better stay away talking about hp laptops....



what do you think sumansherlock?? will the dv4, I mentioned, heat up like hell and burn or have motherboard issues??

and it would be great if you help me inspite of fighting with someone who is sharing his experience??

do you have had a experience with a dv4??


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> really you are a big liar.....and your reply's doesn't have any link with my post...really do you have hp 6121tx ??? i dont think so.....and 14 years gaming??? is a big lie......and i am not a fanboy of hp and asus here....i suggested many of my friends to get asus laptops...both brands have their own ups and limits......and you are the one who is misleading people here with  your crap geek mind...so better clean up your mind and get a life..



*MOD Note: * Avoid personal insults at all cost...Share your opinions and your points properly without any personal attack. All of the guys fighting here are warned...no personal attacks and fight.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The only advantage HP laptop is having is the HD 6750M Graphics card with 1 GB GDDR5 memory which is even faster than GT 555M with DDR3/GDDR3 memory. But I'm also aware of the poor display quality and display related issues with HP.
> 
> Here is another option: *Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D*
> 
> This one comes with Core i7 2670QM (4 cores, 8 Threads, 2.2 GHz, 6 MB L3), 8 GB of DDR3 ram, HD 6730M 2 GB DDR3 Graphics, 750 GB of HDD etc. Online price is around 47K (from Flipkart) but check for the street price which is lower than it. The Graphics card is slightly below the HD 6750M but the processor is far more powerful than the HP offering. Also it comes with 8 GB ram pre-installed. Asus laptops normally have better build quality, battery life and good heat dumping capability.



Hi,

I would not recommend the K43SA asus laptop with the ATI card. Flipkart accidently sent me that one instead of the K53SA and I used it for about a week while I awaited replacement. Let me assure you on paper it seems better than the gt540m. But in real time performance, I gamed on dirt 2, crysis and cs source (random games lying around at the time) and the GFX has massive fps drops from 60 all the way down to 34 -36. It seems that the nvidia works better with the i7 as a combination. Just my two cents.

Cheers!


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 18, 2012)

Well...i recommend you to get asus with 540m.....about HP i don't have any dv4 series laptop so take it on your own risk....or if you can extend you budget then you will have many options.....take a look at sony vaio with 1080p display and 6630m gpu ...


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 18, 2012)

^6630M with 1080p for Gaming? Not a very good idea.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> At last Arsenalfan has brought some sanity to this thread.
> If ASS of hp is good in your area,the new SB dv6 is great vfm indeed!



My friends have experienced HP's service > Dell's service (I'm not joking, was live spectator) Talking of only my area though. I was also shocked to see that.



red dragon said:


> I do not have a store,but do have 3 Macs,a Dell and a thinkpad t410 right here with me.
> Want a pic?



Yeah 



Cilus said:


> The only advantage HP laptop is having is the HD *6750*M Graphics card



6770M ?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 6770 ?



he is right, he was pointing towards dv4-3145tx GPU



Besides, can I get asus K53SV-SX520D (ci5& 540ddr3) in silver metal color???

as I saw it at the shop today.


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 18, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> ^6630M with 1080p for Gaming? Not a very good idea.



He want a laptop for movies and games....so i told him cheapest laptop with 1080p screen....that gpu can run CRYSIS,FIFA,COD at mid-low settings...so 6630m is enough for his gaming needs..



Freedom.Forever said:


> he is right, he was pointing towards dv4-3145tx GPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...




go for it dude....i don't think they are available in silver color......


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 18, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> He want a laptop for movies and games....so i told him cheapest laptop with 1080p screen....that gpu can run CRYSIS,FIFA,COD at mid-low settings...so 6630m is enough for his gaming needs..



no I dont need 1080p 'coz I cant download a 40gb 1080p transformer movie. my bandwidth doesnt allow me.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 19, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I do not have a store,but do have 3 Macs,a Dell and a thinkpad t410 right here with me.
> Want a pic?



Doc, you are loaded


----------



## Cilus (Jan 19, 2012)

sdmaverick, there is no way to compare an AMD graphics card with Nvidia graphics card because both of them use completely different architecture and I've posted the results based on the different benchmarks comparisons present in different sites like Notebookcheck.Net.
Probably you were not using latest Catalyst control center driver for the AMD cards, resulting the FPS drop. In most of the benchmarks HD 6730M (with DDR3 memory) is around 10% faster than GT 540 with DDR3 ram.

Another thing you guys are forgetting, *at lower resolution or resolution below 1080P, Processor matters a lot. *So a Core i7 2670QM + HD 6730M will perform better @ 1366X 768 resolution than a Dual core Core i5 + GT 540M combo. It is quite obvious because both the CPU and GPU are more powerful here.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 19, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> build quality is great better than HP and asus laptop dont heat up like HP do.
> you can go for this laptop Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop
> and it has usb3



@reddragon

you mean the dv4 will heat up like hell when I will play Metro for 2 hours, and burn up if I continue even after 4 hours.
I mean it will heat up to what extent??

is a cooling pad of no help?
asking all this because AMD 6750M  >>> gt 540M


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

sdmaverick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would not recommend the K43SA asus laptop with the ATI card. Flipkart accidently sent me that one instead of the K53SA and I used it for about a week while I awaited replacement. Let me assure you on paper it seems better than the gt540m. But in real time performance, I gamed on dirt 2, crysis and cs source (random games lying around at the time) and the GFX has massive fps drops from 60 all the way down to 34 -36. It seems that the nvidia works better with the i7 as a combination. Just my two cents.
> 
> Cheers!


The first thing you should have done is, updated your driver and installed Catalyst 11.12.

HD 6730M is faster.



Freedom.Forever said:


> @reddragon
> 
> you mean the dv4 will heat up like hell when I will play Metro for 2 hours, and burn up if I continue even after 4 hours.
> I mean it will heat up to what extent??
> ...


I'll tell you one thing.

imho, all people who buy laptops for "gaming" 24x7 and then complain about overheating are idiots. Indians are the biggest majority of those idiots.

Random Yindan idiot #1: HP sucks. It overheats. <Insert any other problem> Go for Dell.

Random Yindan idiot #2: Dell sucks. It overheats. <Insert any other problem> Go for Asus.

Random Yindan idiot #3: Asus? No match for already established players. Go for Sony.

Random Yindan idiot #4: Sony sucks. It overheats. <Insert any other problem. Go for HP.

and the cycle continues.

Everyone needs to get one thing in their head. If you are buying a laptop around Rs. 50,000 with a high-end processor (for a laptop) and a high-end graphics processor (again for a laptop, as desktops walk over these)....you are bound to get heating issues whatsoever is the case.

Think again. Rates of components from Intel, AMD and nVidia are fixed. To bring down the final cost, what is a manufacturer going to do? Compromise on the build quality....especially cooling. PS: Apple doesn't do that.

Every laptop will reach 80 degree Celsius. If it's not reaching now, it will reach one day as the time will go by. Down to luck. No one can generalize here.

Just buy a cooling pad and get a laptop which has the specifications you want. It's going to give you problems one day or the other irrespective of the "brand" you buy. I'm saying this because I (my family) have used all sorts of laptops in all these years.

Usually people who have too much of expectations before buying a laptop are the ones which complain. Laptop = compromises from every end. From the manufacturer's end, from the user's end, from the performance's end, from battery's end and from the price's end. The right balance is impossible to find. Look out for major fiascos. Like the Dell XPS 13/15 back in 2009 which had nVidia 8600M GT. That was a huge fiasco. Problem with the chip itself.

End these retarded circular discussions. Most buyers don't have the right idea about what laptops are. They are not desktop replacements and should not be treated as such.

/rant.


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> sdmaverick, there is no way to compare an AMD graphics card with Nvidia graphics card because both of them use completely different architecture and I've posted the results based on the different benchmarks comparisons present in different sites like Notebookcheck.Net.
> Probably you were not using latest Catalyst control center driver for the AMD cards, resulting the FPS drop. In most of the benchmarks HD 6730M (with DDR3 memory) is around 10% faster than GT 540 with DDR3 ram.
> 
> Another thing you guys are forgetting, *at lower resolution or resolution below 1080P, Processor matters a lot. *So a Core i7 2670QM + HD 6730M will perform better @ 1366X 768 resolution than a Dual core Core i5 + GT 540M combo. It is quite obvious because both the CPU and GPU are more powerful here.



While its out there for everybody to see that this graphics card has a 10% performance increase over the gt540m, do note that I had the latest drivers loaded (the catalyst control center driver) and that the fps drop is a recognized issue by Asus (check their drivers page & their latest bios release which says it solves the problem but in reality does not). Having used the laptop personally, I can assure you that the problem does exist. Kindly use the machine before telling me the amd work cohesively with the i7. While in theory the 6730 sounds better, in reality it does not perform better than the gt540m in the Asus machine in question, you can verify it.

Regarding the performance of quad core vs dual core, the general rule does suggest that the quad will offer better performance, but there are some variables you need to keep in mind, e.g. is the game capable of multicore rendering, or is it optimized for quad cores? In fact a game not optimized for quad cores will underperform a higher clocked dual core  It is quite obvious that you see this logically!

Cheers!


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

^ problem in that particular Asus model then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> no I dont need 1080p 'coz I cant download a 40gb 1080p transformer movie. my bandwidth doesnt allow me.



You not necessarily download 40gb 1080p movies for true experience of 1080p. It is visible in 720p movies and in the desktop itself. Everything starts appearing so crisp


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Doc, you are loaded



Nah re!!
Extremely hard earned money!
I was almost in hand to mouth situation 3-4 years ago.
And deep down I always feel guilty of spending so much specially on headphones and iems.

All the laptops are not mine,my wife owns a couple of them.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Freedom.Forever said:


> @reddragon
> 
> you mean the dv4 will heat up like hell when I will play Metro for 2 hours, and burn up if I continue even after 4 hours.
> I mean it will heat up to what extent??
> ...


Every damn laptop will heat up if you game on them for a prolonged period of time.

I have seen a 17 inch MBP in my office which runs Windows and some extremely heavy statistical softwares(they are really heavy...this particular computer basically manage the entire Polio surveillance database of our entire country...hope you can imagine)

Now,this particular laptop always run superhot..do not remember the temp.but it will surely burn your lap and can cause other assorted injury if placed over lap.
But this thing is running for years together without even broken down once!
Our big Lenovo server at Patna was destroyed once during Summer when the AC was out for 12hrs,but that old 17incher stood tall.

My point being every laptop will heat up on load and most of them will eventually die if you continue to game on them for hours together.
And whats the fun gaming on a lappy,I will probably never understand.

Why dont you guys make a killer desktop with such budget and buy a laptop only for work,occassional movies or music?


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

red dragon said:


> And whats the fun gaming on a lappy,I will probably never understand.
> 
> Why dont you guys make a killer desktop with such budget and buy a laptop only for work,occassional movies or music?


This.

I have a high-end computer which will run every game @ ~60fps you throw at it on 1920x1080 with all settings maxed out. (Intel i5-2500k + HD 6950)

The fastest graphic card for laptops AMD HD 6990M is usually found in laptops costing more than 1 lakh. The desktop equivalent to HD 6990M is HD 6850 which only costs Rs. 10,000. AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE processors costs Rs. 5,800. Compatible motherboard for Rs. 5,000. 8GB DDR3 RAM? Only Rs. 3,000. Power Supply? Rs. 3,500. Total = Rs. 27,300. Buy cabinet, monitor, keyboard, mouse and speakers according to what you need.

Easily better than a laptop costing more than twice. And a hell lot better than a laptop of an equivalent price.

I also need to buy a laptop (for gaming) this summer when I go into college. I'm waiting for these:

[youtube]lsmTDb-Mlws[/youtube]

AMD Trinity will not overheat. It will give you great battery life and it will be there in mainstream less expensive laptops. It will handle games almost as well as i7 + discrete GPU "suitcases" which people buy.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 19, 2012)

ico said:


> imho, all people who buy laptops for "gaming" 24x7 and then complain about overheating are idiots. Indians are the biggest majority of those idiots.
> 
> Random Yindan idiot #1: HP sucks. It overheats. <Insert any other problem> Go for Dell.
> 
> ...



ico, I agree with you. 
People wont spend enough to get Gaming Laptops (Alienware, MSI GX series and  Asus ROG series). However they will expect a sub 50K laptop to play all the latest games at ultra settings for 14 hours/day * 5 years without giving any trouble . Some expectations, eh !!!!

I see many people will ask here , I want a super -duper, ultra hi-fi gaming laptop at 40K . Man, it is not enough to build a desktop gaming rig, how can one expect to get a Gaming laptop at 40-50k.

And companies like HP and Dell will exploit this mindset.
Pathetic build and after sales service but solid components. Perfect recipe for disaster.
I also remember the HP pavilions with 8600GT. Oven, not a laptop.



red dragon said:


> Nah re!!
> All the laptops are not mine,my wife owns a couple of them.



Then, you both are loaded 

I also feel guilty for spending so much on gadgets. Trying to control that.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

ico said:


> I also need to buy a laptop (for gaming) this summer when I go into college. I'm waiting for these:
> 
> [youtube]lsmTDb-Mlws[/youtube]
> 
> AMD Trinity will not overheat. It will give you great battery life and it will be there in mainstream less expensive laptops. It will handle games almost as well as i7 + discrete GPU "suitcases" which people buy.


Don't tempt me man!
Please dont!!
I have a little daughter to look after.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> ico, I agree with you.
> People wont spend enough to get Gaming Laptops (Alienware, MSI GX series and  Asus ROG series). However they will expect a sub 50K laptop to play all the latest games at ultra settings for 14 hours/day * 5 years without giving any trouble . Some expectations, eh !!!!
> 
> I see many people will ask here , I want a super -duper, ultra hi-fi gaming laptop at 40K . Man, it is not enough to build a desktop gaming rig, how can one expect to get a Gaming laptop at 40-50k.
> ...


Fully agreed. 

There is another set of people. People whose requirements point to something else and they buy something else.

example, someone who only needs a machine to browse internet, edit documents, watch movies and great battery life. Criteria = high-end netbook.

What he ends up buying = low-end laptop or a second hand laptop for cheap.

Sure, the laptop will be faster, but then he keeps on regretting about the battery life.

One more example. There are two exactly same laptops. One retailing for 38k and the other one retailing at 49k. The only difference between them is, one has Intel i5-2430M and the other one has Intel i7-2670QM. Graphic card is GT 540M in both.

The guy is in a dilemma what he should get - i5 or i7. The guy's requirements are gaming and *ultra fast performance.*

In gaming i5 and i7 are going to be same. Because in practically, you only need a fast enough CPU to pump out data to the graphic card. You only need to avoid CPU bottleneck which i5 and i7 *easily* avoid.

Here's what that guy will do - he will pick out the laptop with i7 because i7 is 7, 7 is greater than 5....so i7 is phaaasht.

Instead, what he should have been doing is, buying the laptop with i5, removing the hard disk and replacing it with a 120GB SSD costing around Rs. 11,000. (yea, 120GB is less...but you can dump movies on a portable HDD) In terms of boot time, software load time and day to day task, SSD will rape i7 + Hard Disk. Hard Disks are slow. Very slow. Just check out few SSD boot videos on YouTube.

Many people really don't know what they need and should buy. Sad state. 



red dragon said:


> Don't tempt me man!
> Please dont!!
> I have a little daughter to look after.


Don't worry, you've got a Macbook Air.  You don't really need Trinity unless you'll play games on the go.


----------

